# Rainbow Poplar Burl Bowl



## Bobostro61 (Jan 11, 2015)

I got this piece on eBay a while back.  Finally above zero around here so I decided to rough turn it today.  I'm praying this doesn't crack while drying.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 11, 2015)

OMG........I hope it doesn't crack also.

What a BEAUTIFUL piece of wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks awesome so far.


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know how you dry things in the land of ice and snow, but down here that sucker would already be buried in wood chips in a cardboard box, sealed, weighed and dated so I could check it every 30 days  until it quits losing weight.  I hope you wind up with a great bowl!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 11, 2015)

nativewooder said:


> I don't know how you dry things in the land of ice and snow, but down here that sucker would already be buried in wood chips in a cardboard box, sealed, weighed and dated so I could check it every 30 days  until it quits losing weight.  I hope you wind up with a great bowl!



LOL, yup, she's in wood shavings in a paper bag at least.


----------



## Skewer (Jan 11, 2015)

Good Luck!  That's an amazing piece of wood.


----------



## RustySplinters (Jan 11, 2015)

Holy CRAP!  That is an incredible piece of wood!


----------



## dozuki (Jan 11, 2015)

What they said.  I would be afraid to touch it.  It would be set aside until my skill level improved.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Why don't you turn it to finished bowl right now? I've done a lot of bowls that way and have yet to have them crack on me...


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 11, 2015)

Great find! Maybe it will freeze dry!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2015)

That's a piece I would soak in my DNA bucket for a couple of days, then set aside to dry... I've had good luck with poplar drying... 

Incredible piece of wood.... the last piece of "rainbow" poplar I found (at the local Woodcraft store and in pepper mill blank form) was almost totally black from laying in a swamp or somewhere... the wood stunk like puke and drew flies like crazy... but it did make some beautiful pepper mills.... 

Looking forward to seeing the finished bowl.


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 12, 2015)

I made a decent sized bowl when I first started turning out of rainbow poplar. Nothing cracked and I had a little thinner wall left on it for drying that you prepped yours for. Mine had similar colors, too. Beautiful when just polished when done. Need to buy some more.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 12, 2015)

That is so cool bet it looks better in hand seems pictures cant do justice to a bowl like that


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 14, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## BJohn (Jan 14, 2015)

That bowl is going to rock !


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jan 14, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> That's a piece I would soak in my DNA bucket for a couple of days, then set aside to dry... I've had good luck with poplar drying...
> 
> Incredible piece of wood.... the last piece of "rainbow" poplar I found (at the local Woodcraft store and in pepper mill blank form) was almost totally black from laying in a swamp or somewhere... the wood stunk like puke and drew flies like crazy... but it did make some beautiful pepper mills....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished bowl.



At the price of DNA around here (especially to fill a bucket), the DNA would cost more than the blank cost me.   I'll give the paper bag and shavings a go.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bobostro61 said:


> At the price of DNA around here (especially to fill a bucket), the DNA would cost more than the blank cost me.



That's one of the main reasons I like to turn to finish on my bowls


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 15, 2015)

alankulwicki7 said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > At the price of DNA around here (especially to fill a bucket), the DNA would cost more than the blank cost me.
> ...



My DNA bucket is more than a year old... it's a 5 gallon bucket with a lid that I got at Lowe's and has about 3 gallons of DNA... I bought them over a couple of months from revenue from one of my shows... don't think I paid more than $15 per gallon.

But most of the time, I do like alankulwicki.... I turn to finish and if they warp, so be it... haven't had many crack that way... if they still feel really wet after I reach final sizes, I may run them through the microwave... I have one in the shop that I picked up at local habitat store for about $20... it's an old one that will hold about a 13 inch bowl.


----------



## Harpazo (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice piece of wood!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raar25 (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome looking wood, I will have to revisit E-Bay.

So this a new one for me, do you just dunk the wood in the DNA and how long do you leave it in there?


----------

